# Preparing for surgery



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm having surgery next Tuesday, August 23rd. I'm just trying to think of everything I'm going to need while in the hospital and on recovery.

What things helped you / made life easier for your surgery / recovery?

Thanks for sharing! :hugs:

Sarah


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mysarojane said:


> Hi everyone, I'm having surgery next Tuesday, August 23rd. I'm just trying to think of everything I'm going to need while in the hospital and on recovery.
> 
> What things helped you / made life easier for your surgery / recovery?
> 
> ...


Sarah; just bumping this up. Many here have had surgery (not me) and I am sure they will be along to offer support and tips.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi, best wishes for a great recovery. I drank a lot of ice water, and still do. It seemed like drinking through a straw was easier. Pain was not a big issue for me. Ice packs seem to be popular although I didn't use any! I just did what I felt like, napped, and did whatever, and napped again.

I went camping last weekend. It was 2 weeks after surgery. Today was my first 1/2 day back at work, and I am tired. So, give yourself time to heal.

I did have a bit of trouble with nausea when I first started taking synthroid. I don't know what the problem was but, now I drink quite a bit of water with it, and no nausea.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

One of the important things I learned (a little too late) was that if you are prone to motion sickness, you need to tell the anesthesiologist...they will give you something different. I did not know to tell them this (and they didn't ask) prior to my first surgery, and I ended up vomiting EVERY TIME I got out of bed for 3 days (and I wasn't eating). I did mention it for my second surgery a few weeks later, and whatever they did differently was fabulous! I felt SO MUCH better after the second surgery, compared to the first.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I told them that I vomited a lot after my first surgery, and they said they would take care of that. No nausea this time. Best wishes!


----------



## Rebecca1986 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Sarah!!

I just wanted to pop by and say good luck to you!!

I had my surgery on the 31st july 2007!!! Four years and two weeks ago!! Ha Ha!!

My advice would to be take it easy, don't rush into running any marathons after and let your body heal....

The anthestic was the worst bit for me, totally tired me out for about 4 weeks after and then I started slowly noticing the difference, people do react differently, but don't expect too much from yourself.

Oh and stock up on chocolate  You'll deserve it!

XXX


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Re: nausea and vomiting, I'm not prone to it with anesthesia but my surgeon's practice is to give a scopolamine patch the night before surgery. It's a tiny thing that goes behind your ear and kept on through surgery. I took mine off after I got home later in the day but I think it can be left on longer if you are nauseous.

Good luck with your surgery! It will be over before you know it and you'll be on the road to healing. Stock up on ice and ice packs. The gel ones that freeze are very good.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i haven't had thyroid surgery, but many other ones. they give me the anti-nausea chemo medicine (since I'm allergic to barbiturates including phenobarbital, phenergan,etc). if you have trouble with pain afterwards, don't be afraid to ask for pain meds. for me a boost of Demerol and a hydrocodone is usually all i need. (after one surgery i was on a Demerol pump for 36 hours). i also usually feel better with my head elevated some, it cuts down on the dizziness that leads to nausea.


----------



## Rebecca1986 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Sarah!!

How are you feeling???

Anymore questions for us! Ask away!

Becky


----------



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the good advice! :hugs: I am going to mention at my pre-op appt that I had a problem with nausea and vomiting when I had a surgery last year to see if they can help me avoid that mess. :sick0002:

I did buy 2 cold packs, the kind that go in kid's lunchboxes and I'm planning on buying some new jammies to wear! And of course, put some fresh clean sheets on the bed the night before!

The only thing I'm bringing to the hospital is my ipod and a wall charger for it. arty0030:

To buy for the house: yogurt, cottage cheese, juices, straws, ice cream (lol!) and the Orbit gum and Halls drops that help moisturize your mouth.

Went out last night and had a few drinks with friends since I won't be doing that for a while! :anim_32: And am planning some "alone" time with the BF for Sunday! hugs7

Any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

mysarojane said:


> Thanks for all the good advice! :hugs: I am going to mention at my pre-op appt that I had a problem with nausea and vomiting when I had a surgery last year to see if they can help me avoid that mess. :sick0002:
> 
> I did buy 2 cold packs, the kind that go in kid's lunchboxes and I'm planning on buying some new jammies to wear! And of course, put some fresh clean sheets on the bed the night before!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have great preparations made! Best wishes to you! :hugs:


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Best of luck with your surgery. I had a partial thyroidectomy on 8/16 and I feel great. The only thing I would add to the above suggestions is to bring a shirt that buttons up instead of one that has to go over your head. I don't want anything near my suture line. The ice packs are great. I'm prone to nausea/vomiting with anesthesia and got a scopolamine patch and I did great!!!! Drink fluids!!!! Although I had pain meds, tylenol worked great. Unfortunately I need to go back on the 23rd for removal of the other side as the pathology report was not what we expected


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ice packs are key to the comfort level during the healing phase. I was off prescribed narcotics within 48 hours - stay ahead of the pain with the prescribed meds then switch to 400-600mg of Ibuprofen every 4-6 hours.

Looking out a few months... 
Have a massage of your incision to break any surgical adhesion's. Stay active and be sure your replacement dosage is being prescribed off of your Ft-4 and Ft-3 lab ranges and how you are feeling.

I have no issues with the incision site and proper replacement medications have made me feel "normal" again.

Good Luck! Life does get better


----------



## Miss Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

My friend just had her thyroid out and she said to bring earplugs and a mask to wear over eyes to keep it dark if nurses come in the middle of the night for the roommate if you will have one. They flip on the lights, they don't care if your asleep! I wear one every night anyway so I know I will be bringing mine. Earplugs can be uncomfortable if your not used to them. I used to wear them all the time, I'll be bringing those too hospitals are noisy places!
Good luck!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Miss Mouse said:


> My friend just had her thyroid out and she said to bring earplugs and a mask to wear over eyes to keep it dark if nurses come in the middle of the night for the roommate if you will have one.


This could very well be the best advice you receive! I remember for my first surgery... I had a roommate, and if she didn't have 3 or 4 visitors in the room, then she was talking on the phone. I felt horrible, and all I wanted to do was sleep. And they were out of earplugs at the nurse's station. It must have been BYOE week, and I didn't get the memo! 

I got smart for my second surgery and asked for a private room. MMMMMMUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHH better!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, very good advice. All I wanted to do was sleep, and drink ice water but mostly sleep.


----------

